# Movies and Television



## Buka (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey, guys,  I need some help. I'm a Screen Actors Guild member and was picked for the nominating committee for this years SAG Awards. If any of you see any great movies or TV shows between now and Christmas that you think should be nominated, please let me know on this thread.

Categories -

*Film* - Outstanding Performance by -

Female Actor in a Leading Role
Male Actor in a Leading Role

Female Actor in a Supporting Role
Male Actor in a Supporting Role

Outstanding Performance by a Cast (ensemble) in a Motion Picture

Outstanding Performance by a Stunt Ensemble in a Motion Picture.

*Television* - Outstanding Performance by

Female Actor in a Comedy Series
Male Actor in a Comedy Series

Female Actor in a Drama Series
Male Actor in a Drama Series

Female Actor in Television Movie or Miniseries
Male Actor in a Television Movie or Miniseries

Stunt Ensemble in a Television Series

Thanks, I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2016)

I suppose you want American programmes etc?


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2016)

Any. You know what my favorite show on TV is? Luthor. I wish they would shoot some more episodes, though.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry I can't help here.  Not much of a TV/Movie watcher.  We have a huge TV but it mostly stays off.  I do watch anime though.

I think it's really cool that you're a member of SAG though.  One of the young students in my dojo is an up-and-coming actor that just got his SAG membership.  He's a good kid and I hope he does well.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2016)

Buka said:


> Hey, guys,  I need some help. I'm a Screen Actors Guild member and was picked for the nominating committee for this years SAG Awards. If any of you see any great movies or TV shows between now and Christmas that you think should be nominated, please let me know on this thread.
> Thanks, I can use all the help I can get.


As a general rule... Nominate everything from Columbia Pictures


----------



## oaktree (Apr 22, 2016)

Tom Ellis he is awesome in Lucifer!!


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2016)

oaktree said:


> Tom Ellis he is awesome in Lucifer!!



Ain't he, though. I think that whole cast rocks. It was the first thought that came to mind for ensemble cast.
Lucifer in L.A..... I would have liked to have seen who pitched that concept to the network. I'll bet they bit in less than a minute.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 22, 2016)

My motto is, if it looks good on camera, you probably shouldn't do it.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2016)

War & Peace (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb

Call the Midwife (TV Series 2012– ) - IMDb

and Victoria Wood, absolutely the greatest ever. Victoria Wood —               Free listening, videos, concerts, stats and pictures at Last.fm


----------



## rheawhite (Apr 28, 2016)

I apologize for this, because I'm no much movie watcher so I've no such idea about this. Although I'm reader of movie and celebrities related entertainment news & stories. But for you I can't help.

Buka, I think you should follow any such type blog or websites that make you update for the same. I mean help to keep update about the Movie and TV shows along with celebrities news, their gossip stories and all.

As I'm follower of a Nigerian entertainment & news website named Yahoods. com ; this website help me to keep update all latest entertainment and news. Like this you should also serf internet and try to find answer of your questions.

Thanks.


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2016)

Rheawhite....

Welcome to Martialtalk, nice to have you.

And thanks. Yes, I probably should follow one of those things.


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2016)

Has anybody seen any of the following?

*HBO series*-
Ballers
Divorce
Game of Thrones (season 6)
Insecure
Silicon Valley
Togetherness
Veep (season 5)
Vice Principles
Westworld

*HBO films*-
All The Way
Conformation
Lady Day at Emerson's Bar & Grill
Looking: The Movie
Quarry

Or these *Hulu original series*
Casual
Chance
The Path

I just got half of them in the mail on DVDs, the other half I have an access code to watch on my computer.
Unfortunately, I work full time, play and work out part time, and have to sleep each night. I don't have a couple hundred extra hours in the next eight weeks.

Anybody familiar with any of these? So at least I can start with something that may be worthwhile, nominating wise?


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been watching DareDevil on NetFlix. I'd give my nod to Charlie Cox for his work on this series .


----------

